# Detailing World Stand At Arbroath 15th July??



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Guys there is the Arbroath Seeside Spectacular on the 15th July
I went last year with the BMW Car Club and we have a stand again this year.
It was a great day out for the family or the individual.

I was just thinking the The Detailing World could have a display of cars or something

If anyone fancies orginizing this then person to talk to is Howard
howard @ seafront.org.uk (Tell him Pete From BMW Car Club told you about the event)

ARBROATH SEAFRONT SPECTACULAR 
Attractions planned for this year include....

Miss Demeanour - A 50 year old Hawker Hunter Flying Display
see Here for more...

MINI convoy through town

The Red Barrows

Kevin Carmichael Extreme Bike Show

Large Funfair,sideshows,clowns and puppets.

StageCoach Bus Group with trips in a stagecoach pulled by horses

Flying Displays

Bungee Jumping (RNLI fundraiser)

Car Clubs

Ice Skating Rink

Motor Cycle Clubs

Helicopter Pleasure Flights

Army and TA displays

Royal Navy Sea King Helicopter Display


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

God is it a year since the last one!
That was the last time I met up with you guys, must make more of an effort to get along to the meets, we had some good times!

Dave


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As this is in my summer break, I'd be willing to try and organise this through Detailing World if some guys don't mind putting their cars forward for a display - could do some PCing too, and Arbraoth is only 15 mins up the road from me...

Any interest on putting cars on a stand for this? Before I go and ask the relevant people...

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't think there's power available for PC's etc Dave, you'd need to check first.
I popped down last year and there were some excellent displays from the BMW car club, Mini owners club and assorted exotic cars!
There was loads to see and do for families etc (fairgrounds and stalls selling just about anything you wanted).
Worth going to even if we don't put on a display but if we could it would be excellent!

Dave


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Mmmmm....my wife has family in Arbroath ....must check dates!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> As this is in my summer break, I'd be willing to try and organise this through Detailing World if some guys don't mind putting their cars forward for a display - could do some PCing too, and Arbraoth is only 15 mins up the road from me...
> 
> Any interest on putting cars on a stand for this? Before I go and ask the relevant people...
> 
> ...


Dave sounds like an idea ......


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Fast and Modified 2006 is the following day, so that's me, Clark and Mike out, as we'll be setting up at Ingleston.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Fast and Modified 2006 is the following day, so that's me, Clark and Mike out, as we'll be setting up at Ingleston.


I will be at that also:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Dave sounds like an idea ......


Yep - if a couple of people who would be willing to display a car fully detailed on a DW stand can email me (see profile for email address), or PM me that would be great, I will email the organiser if I can get a couple of volunteers. :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I (like others) am already committed to the F&M show that weekend, shame when things clash like that.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

RobDon said:


> I (like others) am already committed to the F&M show that weekend, shame when things clash like that.


The F&M Show is on Sunday and this is on Sat
No excuses Lol


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be lucky to get 3 hours to prep my car for that Sunday - that's what I'll be doing that day!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

so did anyone do anything more about this?


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm off on holiday on Sunday 2nd July, not meant to come back till Sun 16th. So unless I can convince the family to travel back up a day early I won't be there.

Dave
<goes off to put his convincing hat on>


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

pete330 said:


> so did anyone do anything more about this?


I didn't take it any further as there was no interest other than from myself but I couldn't have done it alone... Also, I then got involved in building an Honours Lab Experiment in July and August so wouldn't be able to make it now anyways...

I did try to organise car out of my family for this, as I detail them, but this is slap bang in the middle of holiday season while my family are away.


----------

